# Reducing line twist on Launchers



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishing at the tailraces on the Ohio River sometimes takes a pretty long cast to get to breaking Wipers and other fish. A few years ago , the Launcher float came along. It is a 5" long weighted float, up to 2 1/4 oz. A leader is tied to the same ring the main line is attached to. Sometimes, depending on the current , the leader line will twist around the main line. An easy soluon to the problem is attaching a splint ring to the stationary ring at the top and then attaching a three way swivel to the split ring you just attached. Works very well and lets you work your lure without twisting the leader. Also there is no wire running through the center so it's a good idea to tape starting with the weight and work your way up at least halfway. In case you hit something , both pieces will come back


----------

